
Coronavirus: Robots use light beams to zap hospital viruses - SuperGent
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-51914722
======
raxxorrax
UV is excellent at disinfecting stuff. It may take a while and you need to
shield humans from exposure, but you don't have the negative consequences of
resistant pathogens. At least I think so. Or it would be an alternative at
least.

